# Free Book Finds (July 2013) - Please, NO Self Promotion Please



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your free* book finds here. *No self-promotion please!*

Click here for the June 2013 thread.

This thread is for members to post your Free book finds, no self-promotion please. Posts about your own books will be removed. And please do not link through other sites: use KBoards affiliate links (link-maker above) or generic Amazon links. 

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. And you may list your temporarily free books in our Links to Free Books thread. Thanks!

Tip: typing in the title in addition to including the cover helps when doing searches!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps members who use the "new post" indicator or who have subscribed to the thread. Thanks for your cooperation!

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators

**buyer beware: though books are free when posted here, prices on Amazon can change without warning so be sure to look before you click!
**international members: these books are free in the US, but may not be free in your country. Again, be sure to look before you click*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just got a notice about this from ereaderiq. No idea how long it'll stay free. . .but it was on my wish list so I snapped it up.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

And customers also bought: 

Which is also free.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Panzer Tactics: German Small-Unit Armor Tactics in World War 2, by Wolfgang Schnieder

These free Stackpole books don't usually last long, so grab it if you want it. And it is no longer free....


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

FREE TODAY: Joshua

*Description:* He had to keep moving, that the man instinctively knew. He had to get away, from the rioting, the lawlessness, the killing. Away from the brutal gangs that ruled the highways. Then there was the boy that he found along the way, an orphan with no place to go. He couldn't leave the child behind; that would be murder. Together they had to make their way across the razed landscape of post collapse America, west to where there was safety, a chance to begin again. If only they survived the journey.



post-apocalyptic​


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

The two free audiobooks from audiobooksync are available to download July 4-10 here:

http://www.audiobooksync.com/free-sync-downloads/?utm_source=email&utm_medium=SYNCWk6Listeners

*Carter Finally Gets It*
By Brent Crawford
Read by Nick Podehl

Awkward freshman Will Carter endures many painful moments during his first year of high school before realizing that nothing good comes easily, focus is everything, and the payoff is usually incredible.

"Nick Podehl gives a wonderfully animated performance, telling the story through Carter's perspective."
- AudioFile Magazine

*She Stoops to Conquer*
By Oliver Goldsmith
Performed by a Full Cast from L.A. Theatre Works

Goldsmith's eighteenth-century comedy concerns a young lady who poses as a serving girl to win the heart of a young gentleman too shy to court ladies of his own class.

"L.A. Theatre Works' dramatization . . . remains strikingly relevant today with its satirical digs at sexism, class consciousness, and upper-crust wealth."
- AudioFile Magazine


----------



## bombi (Jul 7, 2013)

I've just spotted this free book on Twitter: Kept by Elle Field - looks fun!

Definitely free in the UK and US, but not sure elsewhere.

UK: www.amazon.co.uk/Kept-ebook/dp/B00CHCOO7E x


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

It is free for US as well


----------



## bhairav9 (Jul 9, 2013)

Danny Zimmons is horny like a dog in heat. He's also in the doghouse, heh, for compulsively calling his wife 'Bitch' in bed. On expert advice, he turns to tender, loving Tantric Sex to make things all right with her.. and boy does he make them right;-)



from amazon; my first-time find!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

This week's free audiobooks from SYNC, the YA is "The Peculiar", and the classic is "Oliver Twist".

http://www.audiobooksync.com/2013/07/11/sync-has-something-peculiar-in-week-seven/


----------



## svsilentsun (Nov 24, 2009)

Sorry, don't know how to make those pretty linked pix.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DUYBF9I


----------



## TechnoHippy (Feb 22, 2013)

Free this weekend - The Spirit of a Witch by Sarah Jane Avory:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CYA1OOK

I read it recently and it's pretty good!


----------



## Dani Kay (Jan 21, 2011)

The first Redwall book is currently free! This was a childhood favorite and definitely worth picking up! :]


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

*Flesh & Bone*, the second in the "Body Farm" series, is currently free - possibly as a price match to B&N's Free Fridays, or possibly because the publisher has chosen to make it free across the board. At any rate, the first in the series, *Carved in Bone*, was free a couple of years ago.


----------



## elizabethareeves (Jul 6, 2013)

If you like YA horse books or know of some one that likes horse books this book is free today.

http://www.amazon.com/Doubletake-Jumping-Into-Danger-ebook/dp/B00822LONU/ref=sr_sp-atf_title_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1373992162&sr=1-2&keywords=doubletake


----------



## Dani Kay (Jan 21, 2011)

Neil Gaiman's Sandman #1 is currently free!!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.audiobooksync.com/free-sync-downloads/?utm_source=email&utm_medium=SYNCWk8Listeners

This week's free audiobooks from SYNC are available to download free July 18 - July 24:

Grave Mercy
By Robin LaFevers

In the fifteenth-century kingdom of Brittany, Ismae escapes from the brutality of an arranged marriage into the sanctuary of the convent of St. Mortain, where she learns that the god of Death has blessed her with dangerous gifts.

Hamlet
By William Shakespeare
Performed by a Full Cast by L.A. Theatre Works

Shakespeare's classic play about an indecisive Danish prince urged on to revenge against his uncle by his murdered father.


----------



## euartio (Jul 19, 2013)

*FREE Today*

*5 Gears Diet: Learn how to drive your body*










Amazon description:
The Solution to Accelerate Fat Loss the Healthy Way!

If you have always wondered why other diet plans simply do not work, and you have been looking for a diet solution that really lets you lose fat forever, your search can stop right now!

Introducing... 5 Gear Diet, an easy to use and practical guide to help your body navigate to your slimmest self! Learn how to drive your body with 5 Gears Diet!

Imagine having to struggle with tasteless foods, food charts, counting calories, and having to ban those delicious favorite foods... That would turn any diet experience into a nightmare.
There is really no need for all those punishments, as 5 Gear Diet takes a completely different approach to help you find the right exit out of being overweight.

5 Gear Diet will teach you how to start your Fat loss Engine, how to keep it tuned, and it even does not forget to teach you the essentials of keeping your mind in shape, too!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Free book today through Tuesday, per a friend who posted this. Author is a friend of hers. Anyway I snagged it.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

*Feels Like the First Time* by Shawn Inmon

The Notebook meets The Wonder Years in a true coming of age romance

1975: Shawn meets Dawn, his one true love, when she moves into the vacant house next door. Many people spend their life searching in vain for happiness, but he was lucky; finding it at the tender age of fifteen.
1979: Shawn and Dawn are forbidden to see each other. Feeling he is harming her by being in her life, Shawn walks away from the love of his life, apparently forever.
2006: after decades of sadness and mourning the girl that got away, Shawn has a chance meeting with Dawn that might change his life forever... again. Can the sweet bond of first love not only survive, but flourish?
*Feels Like the First Time* helps you remember what it was like to come of age and fall in love in small town America in the 1970's. No matter how much the world changes, some things, like timeless music, high school dances, making out in the backseat of a Chevy Vega, and of course true love, will always remain the same.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

This week's free audiobook pairings from SYNC are up:

http://www.audiobooksync.com/free-sync-downloads/

The False Prince by Jennifer A. Nielsen

In the country of Carthya, a devious nobleman engages four orphans in a brutal competition to be selected to impersonate the king's long-missing son in an effort to avoid a civil war.

"McWade's pacing and storytelling leave listeners awaiting the young king's next adventures."
- AudioFile Magazine

The Prince and the Pauper by Mark Twain

The classic story of a poor London boy and a rich young prince who share an uncanny resemblance and get an opportunity to appreciate each other's lives firsthand when they swap identities.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

This book is by someone my brother knows. . . . I think. . . . .doesn't seem like MY thing at all, but he wanted it so I got it for him. And it's FREE! So I thought I'd share here as there are probably many of you for whom it is _exactly_ your thing.


----------



## diviyanand (Jul 24, 2013)

Hey Guys,

This is my first post.

I found Sincere Seduction on Amazon for free right now.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DPIESXY

I'm half-way through it and it's awesomely funny and interesting. Would love to discuss with those that give it a read.

Cheers


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Both the first in their respective series and free today (not sure for how long).


----------

